# Pigeon found, both eyes sealed shut, won't drink or eat



## OveMarkstrom

One of the pigeons who comes in our front yard, this one seems not he's not an adult yet but not a baby by any means. 2 days ago he would fly, but my wife saw that one eye was not quite right. Yesterday both eyes were sealed shut and he was just sitting there. We took him in and I've tried to get him to drink to no avail. Please see images of the eyes. I don't know what to do for the little fellow at this point.


----------



## Dima

Thank you for rescuing the pigeon and welcome to PT.
If the pigeon doesn't drink or eat please follow the instructions first:
http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/f108/basic-steps-to-saving-the-life-of-a-pigeon-or-dove-8822.html
Please handfeed him; the peas will keep him hydrated:
Here are some prewritten feeding instruction...

_You can hand feed defrosted peas. Run some hot water over them until they are defrosted and slightly warmed. Put the bird on your lap and hold it next to your body. If it helps because you are having a hard time handling the pigeon, you can wrap a towel around it or put it in the sleeve of a tee shirt, with the head out the wrist. This method confines the pigeon without hurting him and makes it easier to handle. Gently open the beak and pop a pea at the back of the mouth and over the throat. It gets easier and faster, with practice, for both you and the bird.
You will need to feed 30-50 per feeding [depending on the size of the pigeon] and every time the crop empties until you know the baby is eating on his own. After a couple of feedings, most squeakers get the hang of it, pick up the peas on their own and naturally transition into a seed diet.
This is a wonderful method for teaching babies to eat because they feel the whole food in their mouth and it’s soft and easy to pick up and hang on to. 
The crop is located right below the throat and with food it fills up like a little balloon. The peas make the crop feel lumpy and squishy._


----------



## Dima

Poor baby. He looks bad.

Can you please tell if there is any discharge from the eyes? How is the poop? I see some yellow stuff on the beak. Can you please open his mouth if there's any yellow, cheesy stuff and smelly (if yes, please do not try to remove).


----------



## whytwings

I'm having probs trying to distinguish what is going on with the eye's .....I'm wondering if it is a terrible case of pigeon pox ........does the little one have any bumps around the head , beak , leg area .

I think it would be worthwhile treating for canker , but I am concerned about what looks like a nasal discharge and infection of the eyes , personally if it was me I would be trying to hunt down some human antibiotics like Augumentin or clavamox .

Hopefully some other members will soon chime in and offer their opinion .


----------



## M Kurps

Looks to me like ornithosis. Hopefully just an eye infection. Try using some warm water and cotton balls soak in the warm water and just keep dabbing the cotton balls on the eyes, it should break up and give you a better look to see whats going on. It's like a scab or puss buildup if i am correct. Time is critical to save the eyes. He needs to be on an antibiotic ASAP.
Kurps


P.S. listen to Dima's instructions on feeding and hydrating bird first.


----------



## Danny Donek

not much you can do about that, just let pigeon heaven take him.


----------



## Dima

He needs antibiotic ointment for the eye too., after clean up.
Please do not administer antibiotic unless you know how much to give. I am reffering to the human intake antibiotic not the ointment.


----------



## whytwings

Danny Donek said:


> not much you can do about that, just let pigeon heaven take him.


I don't accept that at all !


----------



## Dima

Danny Donek said:


> not much you can do about that, just let pigeon heaven take him.


Would you let your pigeons dye without even trying to save them
There's lots of things we can do, we just have to do it right.


----------



## Danny Donek

lol..I do save my birds, but look at the picture again its suffering greatly and some birds arent meant to be thats just life. That pigeon is suffering from a vicious disease and it could spread to other birds. Best bet is to let it goo in peace.


----------



## whytwings

If you can hunt down - AMOXYCLAVAMOX / Amoxicillin + Clavulanate Potassium.

The recommended dosing for pigeons on this med would be 125mg/kg BID (this means 12.5mg of med for every 100 grams of body weight, every 12 hours), and it would be given orally.


----------



## spirit wings

He has an upper respitory infection, he needs antibiotics.,and that could save him if it is not too late.


----------



## whytwings

Danny Donek said:


> lol..I do save my birds, but look at the picture again its suffering greatly and some birds arent meant to be thats just life. That pigeon is suffering from a vicious disease and it could spread to other birds. Best bet is to let it goo in peace.


Danny there are standard precautions that should be enacted with any unwell bird and by any fancier 

The first is that the bird be quarantined and placed in a warm safe , quiet enviroment , so that it can be observed and given every chance at life .

The person who has taken the time to rescue and care for the bird probably doesn't subscribe to your thoughts of letting it die , there is a very real possibilty this little one has a chance at life and every avenue at their disposal should be exhausted before letting it die .


----------



## OveMarkstrom

Thanks all. 
@Dima - There is no discharge or discolor inside the mouth.

We were able to feed him them peas and it worked well. We'll try to use warm water to dab his eyes and see if they can open up. Just left a msg for a doctor friend to get the antibiotics. I only have Minocycline antibiotics on hand, would that work or is AMOXYCLAVAMOX the only one I should try for? If that's not available, are there alternative antibiotics?

As for the antibiotic eye ointment - what kind / brand? Can i get it over the counter?


----------



## Dima

whytwings said:


> If you can hunt down - AMOXYCLAVAMOX / Amoxicillin + Clavulanate Potassium.
> 
> The recommended dosing for pigeons on this med would be 125mg/kg BID (this means 12.5mg of med for every 100 grams of body weight, every 12 hours), and it would be given orally.


I think is way too much. Vet said 20 mg/ 1kg bird I think it's over -overdosing it with 125 mg/kg


----------



## Dima

OveMarkstrom said:


> Thanks all.
> @Dima - There is no discharge or discolor inside the mouth.
> 
> We were able to feed him them peas and it worked well. We'll try to use warm water to dab his eyes and see if they can open up. Just left a msg for a doctor friend to get the antibiotics. I only have Minocycline antibiotics on hand, would that work or is AMOXYCLAVAMOX the only one I should try for? If that's not available, are there alternative antibiotics?
> 
> As for the antibiotic eye ointment - what kind / brand? Can i get it over the counter?


Yes, any human eye antibiotic would do.
Minocycline should work, it's like the others bacteriostatic agent.


----------



## whytwings

OveMarkstrom said:


> Thanks all.
> @Dima - There is no discharge or discolor inside the mouth.
> 
> We were able to feed him them peas and it worked well. We'll try to use warm water to dab his eyes and see if they can open up. Just left a msg for a doctor friend to get the antibiotics. I only have Minocycline antibiotics on hand, would that work or is AMOXYCLAVAMOX the only one I should try for? If that's not available, are there alternative antibiotics?
> 
> As for the antibiotic eye ointment - what kind / brand? Can i get it over the counter?


OveMarkstorm .........My experience is using only Amoxyclav or *AUGUMENTIN* is an alternate at the suggested dosage rates .


----------



## Quazar

Danny Donek said:


> lol..I do save my birds, but look at the picture again its suffering greatly and some birds arent meant to be thats just life. That pigeon is suffering from a vicious disease and it could spread to other birds. Best bet is to let it goo in peace.


That is just your take for a quick solution. 
There are many posts on this board about ill, sick and injured birds that have made remarkable recoveries from what looked like impossible odds. 
It depends just how much time & effort & care one is prepeared to take, they are surprisingly strong fighters if given that little bit of help. 




whytwings said:


> Danny there are standard precautions that should be enacted with any unwell bird and by any fancier
> 
> The first is that the bird be quarantined and placed in a warm safe , quiet enviroment , so that it can be observed and given every chance at life .
> 
> The person who has taken the time to rescue and care for the bird probably doesn't subscribe to your thoughts of letting it die , there is a very real possibilty this little one has a chance at life and every avenue at their disposal should be exhausted before letting it die .


I couldnt agree more !!


----------



## Charis

Danny Donek said:


> lol..I do save my birds, but look at the picture again its suffering greatly and some birds arent meant to be thats just life. That pigeon is suffering from a vicious disease and it could spread to other birds. Best bet is to let it goo in peace.


Some of us have saved birds in just as poor shape as this one, maybe even worse. Pigeons are extremely resilient and do recover quickly if given supportive care.


----------



## Jay3

Danny Donek said:


> lol..I do save my birds, but look at the picture again its suffering greatly and some birds arent meant to be thats just life. That pigeon is suffering from a vicious disease and it could spread to other birds. Best bet is to let it goo in peace.


That's a ridiculous statement, when you don't even know what he has, or how well he would do with treatment. You said you save your birds. When? When they are just a little bit sick? If they are very sick, you just let them die? 
Very helpful.


----------



## OveMarkstrom

Thanks again for all the help!!
Long story short, our doctor friend knew a vet who knew a 'bird lady' so we took the little guy in to her this evening. She examined him and said she'll give him antibiotics and tube feed him tonight. She had no doubt that he'd be fine and it was a bad eye infection, other than that he seemed 'spunky'. She expects the eyes to open in 24-48 hours on antibiotics and I'm welcome to check in with her to see how he's doing. All in all it'll take a while for him to recover, but he'll be released with the rest of his 'new family' of almost 20 when ready


----------



## whytwings

Ovemarkstorm ......great job on your part for saving him from what was probably a certain death , it's people like you that make a difference .

Will you keep us posted as to his / her progress ?


----------



## Dima

These are great news. Don't just keep us updated without pictures please.
I would really love to see the release of it. I guess i have high hopes. It's been only one day since it's in the care of the bird lady.


----------



## Birdbabe

Ovemarksrtom, thank you helping this little guy.


----------



## Msfreebird

Danny Donek said:


> not much you can do about that, just let pigeon heaven take him.


......
Just caught this thread, glad he's being taken care of!


----------

